# What are your Holy Grail must haves



## dialine13 (Nov 20, 2016)

I am looking to add new products to my makeup routine. What are some of your holy grail/must have items?


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 21, 2016)

Here are some of my faves! NC50 for ref.

1. Trace Gold Blush - it's a sheertone shimmer and a great not too blingy highlight for those days where you just want to glow and not blind someone.
2. MSF Natural - I use this every single day. Alone, over foundation, as a shadow.. it's so versatile!
3. Matchmaster + Pro Longwear foundations - I am kind of obsessed. I mix them together and it's my go to foundation
4. Pro Conceal and Correct Palette - I have medium deep - LOVE.
5. Feline Eye Kohl - the only black kohl you'll ever need. So blendable and really really black
6. Fix + - perfect way to finish your makeup. Takes away any powderiness and makes you glow
7. Retromatte Lipsticks - Fashion Legacy is my go to red and Tailored to Tease is my pink. 
8. Pro blushes - bomb. Azalea is one of my faves but most of them are amazing
9. Volcanic Ash Exfoliator - not makeup but it will give you the smoothest surface for applying it
10. #137 Brush - so amazing. I use it for contour/highlight. It's the softest thing!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 21, 2016)

spectrolite said:


> Here are some of my faves! NC50 for ref.
> 
> 1. Trace Gold Blush - it's a sheertone shimmer and a great not too blingy highlight for those days where you just want to glow and not blind someone.
> 2. MSF Natural - I use this every single day. Alone, over foundation, as a shadow.. it's so versatile!
> ...


I am going to take a look at the products you mention - thanks for the details. I am NC50-ish too, so this is great. One question: which ProLongwear/Matchmaster shades do you mix?


----------



## mekaboo (Dec 21, 2016)

Raizin Blush, been using it about 15 years, shall never be without it.
Ruby Woo Lipstick
Blunt Blush
MSF I Dark and Dark Deep
Chestnut, Nightmoth, Currant Lipliners
Estee Lauder DoubleWear
Pro Longwear Concealer
Spiked Brow Pencil
Loreal Voluminous Carbon Black
Magnolia Makeup Liquid lipstick Godiva, Kitten, Dorothy, Eggplant'ish, Matador
Anastasia So Hollywood,  MAC Gold Deposit  . Laura Gellar Gilded Honey


----------



## Sunto (Feb 5, 2020)

spectrolite said:


> Here are some of my faves! NC50 for ref.
> 
> 1. Trace Gold Blush - it's a sheertone shimmer and a great not too blingy highlight for those days where you just want to glow and not blind someone.
> 2. MSF Natural - I use this every single day. Alone, over foundation, as a shadow.. it's so versatile!
> ...


Its awesome


----------

